# 6. Oberurseler Bike-Marathon



## Mountain-Sports (24. Mai 2010)

Der Verein Mountain Sports e.V. aus Oberursel veranstaltet am 13. Juni 2010 zum 6. Mal den Oberurseler Bike-Marathon. Wir haben uns dieses Jahr entschieden, unser Angebot um eine dritte, anspruchsvolle Strecke zu erweitern! Die âSportliche Rundeâ geht Ã¼ber 22km und ca. 500 HÃ¶henmeter. Die âMarathon-Rundeâ Ã¼ber 46km LÃ¤nge und ca. 1100 HÃ¶henmeter. Auf der neuen âErweiterteten Rundeâ kann man sich 70 km und ca. 1750 HÃ¶henmetern stellen.

Der Start und das Ziel wird wie schon im letzten Jahr der Sportplatz AltkÃ¶nig an der AltkÃ¶nigstraÃe in Oberursel sein. Von dort aus kann man sich an diesem Sonntag Morgen zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr entweder auf die âMarathonrundeâ, âErweiterte Rundeâ oder âSportliche Rundeâ begeben. Um einer breiten Masse die schÃ¶nen Seiten des Taunus per Mountain Bike  nÃ¤her zu bringen, haben sich die Organisatoren gegen eine Zeitnahme entschieden. Jeder, der sich die Strecke zutraut ist herzlich willkommen. Nachdem man Snakebites, Hirschwechsel, Fingerhutfelder und Singletrails gemeistert hat, besteht im Ziel die MÃ¶glichkeit bei SpeiÃ und Trank sich mit Gleichgesinnten Ã¼ber die durchgestandenen Herausfsorderungen auszutauschen.  

Im Ziel auf dem Sportplatz AltkÃ¶nig gibt es noch die MÃ¶glichkeit mit seiner Startnummer den ein oder anderen interessanten Preis zu gewinnen!

Unter http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/ findet ihr weitere Informationen zum Bike-Marathon, einige EindrÃ¼cke und Bilder von frÃ¼heren Veranstaltungen sowie die MÃ¶glichkeit zur Voranmeldung.

Wir sehen uns in Oberursel!


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2010)

kein rennen heißt auch dann auch in diesem jahr wohl wieder, dass es keine abgesperrten wege geben wird. wie in den jahren zuvor bedeutet das: ambitionierte, übermotivierte mtb'ler treffen auf spaziergänger, wanderer und andere taunusbesucher. dass das nicht nur konfliktpotential birgt, sondern auch gefährlich ist, durfte ich im letzten jahr zufällig erleben, als mich ein paar der teilnehmer fast abgeschossen haben als ich mit meiner freundin unterwegs war. 

ich hoffe deshalb, dass dieses mal die teilnehmer vorher so instruiert werden, dass sie sich dem touren-charakter dieses events bewusst sind - und halt abbremsen an unübersichtlichen stellen und bei gegenverkehr (welcher art auch immer)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. Juli 2015)

*Sonntag, 5.7.15, ab 08:00 Uhr

11. Oberurseler Bike Marathon (ja, es ist bereits der 11.)
*
Wir gehen in die elfte Runde! Das wird gefeiert mit einigen schönen neuen Streckenabschnitten und einer Zusatzschleife, mit der ihr 90km durch den schönen Taunus fahren könnt! Natürlich haben wir auch noch kürzere Strecken mit 72km, 45km oder 25km im Angebot. Wie immer könnt ihr euch während der Tour entscheiden, welche Strecke ihr fahren möchtet.
Gestartet wird am 5. Juli im laufenden Start von 8 bis 10 Uhr, die Anmeldung ist vor Ort ab 7:30 Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. Juli 2015)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder eine feine Veranstaltung. Schöne neue Abschnitte auf der 72er Runde, mehr Trails als bei anderen CTF hier im Raum Frankfurt und eine sehr entspannte Atmosphäre im Zielbereich. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juli 2015)

Schließe mich dem Dank an!


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juli 2015)

Der bisher beste Oberurseler Bikemarathon, den ich mitgefahren bin.
Die Markierung war deutlich besser als die letzten Jahre und die neuen Streckenabschnitte waren schön ausgesucht.
Danke an alle, die bei der Organisation und Durchführung beteiligt waren!


----------

